# Meet Pablo :)



## Niamhf

The boss brought his dog to work today  as you can see I'm in my element and clearly not going to get much work done today &#128522;&#128021;&#128062;&#128041;&#128054;&#128058;


----------



## Jonah

What a cute pooch...kind of looks like a spaniel mix, do you know what he is ?


----------



## FaeryBee

*What a cutie!

Is Pablo a cockapoo? He looks like a cocker-spaniel/poodle mix.

I don't think your boss can blame you for not getting much work done. 
Who on earth would want to work when you could play with the pup!?*


----------



## RavensGryf

How cute your little friend is ! He looks like a Cockapoo? Did you get ANY work done today?


----------



## StarlingWings

Awwh, what a cute little dog! No wonder you may have slacked off a little at work


----------



## Budget baby

Wouldn't it be wonderful if everyone could take their pets into work with them  you both look very happy there I might add


----------



## Niamhf

Yes he's a cocker spaniel crossed with a poodle - and he's soooo good. Just took him out for a walk


----------



## Niamhf

Hahaha nope not getting a thing done


----------



## Jedikeet

Aww I love the 2nd photo in the 2nd set with those cute puppy eyes! 

You should now take a photo of the cockapoo with a cockatoo!


----------



## Niamhf

Jedikeet said:


> Aww I love the 2nd photo in the 2nd set with those cute puppy eyes!
> 
> You should now take a photo of the cockapoo with a cockatoo!


Hahaha that would be cool alright  Pablo has gone home now


----------



## LynandIndigo

Gee what a cute dog... Love his big eyes he looks so cuddly to...


----------



## aluz

Aww, Pablo is adorable, just look at those big loving eyes of his, I just want to hug him!  
I'm glad you had a different yet fun day at work today.


----------



## Niamhf

Oh he was so well behaved and such a soft cuddly coat he had  I will be demanding he come in more frequently now


----------



## FaeryBee

*I love the pictures in the second set you posted. Pablo has such beautifully expressive eyes and an adorable little face. 
Thank you for sharing your day with Pablo with us. It made me smile. *


----------



## eduardo

*Oh, Pablo is the cutest thing!! 
I love the puppy eyes*


----------



## MascaraRabbit

Omg, those puppy dog eyes <3


----------



## Kate C

As soon as I saw the picture I thought I was looking at one of my Fat Boy's blonde siblings. Breeding is different though. Fat Boy is a real mix, of Border Collie/Kelpie, Terrier, Poodle cross.

Pablo is sooooo adorable. I can understand you not getting any work done with those adorable eyes.


----------

